# Met an old B&O worker today



## 614 crust (Mar 31, 2010)

So I was caught totally off guard today. I was out walking around this town today and saw a garage sale with 2 old people sitting there. Decided to walk up and see what they had. So I walk in I say hi and the old lady asks me "So are you just passing through". Caught me by suprise and I didn't know what to say at first. Then i say no I'm actually living here right now. Then she starts telling me about how the old man sitting there, her grandpa, and one of her uncles used to work for B&O.

Sorry this isn't much of a story but just thought I'd share it anyway.


----------

